# Buying Materials/Tools on eBay



## WilsonBuildProd (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone use eBay to purchase any materials or tools?

If so, what have your experiences been?


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I have purchased ALOT of tools on Ebay, never a problem. Just make sure the seller has plenty of feedback, with at least a 99% rating. And don't let them get you on shipping.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

yes, i purchased many items off of ebay. x2 what builder said.


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've purchased several new in unopened box tools on ebay. Never had a problem. I was concerned about the warranty being honored. Took a Bosch tool to an authorized service center and they didn't need to see a receipt. Just looked at the serial number and determined it was under warranty. They fixed it no charge.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I too have bought many, many tools and some materials off eBay, only got screwed once, and that was by a local guy and for like $35 for some router bits. Said they got stolen out of his truck and would refund the money, never did and disappeared. He had good feedback too, and in my emails with eBay and PayPal apparently he scammed several people.

As others have said, look carefully at the sellers rating, and most important, know the shipping and "handling" BEFORE you bid. Some sellers charge a handling fee as well as shipping.

I know a couple guys that bid on things and got hosed by the shipping/handling fees, ended up paying more for their "good deal" that what they could have bought it for new and locally.

Another thing to check, especially for mechanical or electrical items is the sellers warranty or DOA policy, especially if it is not in a sealed factory box as valleyman said.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, tools and a computer, software for the business and 10 guitars. Got screwed a little on a couple of guitars. The experience has been very good for the majority of items. Plus I bought construction and business related books, and all those were very good buys.
As usual, buyer beware!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

WilsonBuildProd said:


> Does anyone use eBay to purchase any materials or tools?
> 
> If so, what have your experiences been?


 
Are you with Wilson Enterprises out of Wauconda and Naperville?


----------



## WilsonBuildProd (May 29, 2008)

Nope, that's not me.

Sounds like experiences with tools have been good. Anyone purchase any materials on eBay? Anything from doorknobs to faucets?


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Some people source a lot of their materials on eBay.

Would I buy a gas regulator on eBay? NO WAY. 

A copper fitting? Maybe.

BTW, just who bought that lot of 20 USED Maxitrol regulators on eBay the other day? That is scary!


----------



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have bought pulls and knobs off ebay several times.

The one caution is while I have only bought "new in package" packages of pulls and knobs are usually only a plastic bag. So there can be some faint scratches and whatnot if the item has been tossed around alot.

I have also bought some unique hardwoods off ebay, but again the only reason is because the guy is local and it is actually cheaper to buy off ebay than through his mill direct. I told him so and he said, "buy it on ebay then and pick it up" so I did and still do. He claims most of his customers dont ebay so he does not want to wheel and deal with me in front of them.


----------



## HellisLikeNewrk (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought a number of used pieces of equipment via ebay. HVLP sprayer, a Graco XR5 paint sprayer, and an insulation blower. All good deals. I find with some items (the Graco XR5) you get a lot of homeowner who bought an expensive tool for a major project (i.e. building their own home) and then have no further use for it.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a window regulator and a fuel pump for my Chevy 1500. Both good.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've bought ballasts of ebay... 277v ballast they practically pay you to take them. You can make out on them if you have a job that requires them. I try to stay away from anything I might suspect is stolen but most of it is just old stock that people don't need anymore and are happy to get "better than scrap" for it. 

I sell too. The other day I bought 3 rolls of #10 gray thhn at an auction for cheap. I'll put 2 rolls on ebay and keep one. One roll of gray will probably last me the rest of my life. If there is half a roll left when I die it will probably be sold at my estate sale for a buck. 

I've sold stuff on ebay for higher than retail. When I inform the buyer of the inflated price and that he can get the same thing at Harbor Freight cheaper I might get an answer like " I don't have a Harbor Freight within 300 miles of here. Just send it. I need it in 2 days" Ebay and internet shopping has been great for rural america. Good for the ups guy too.


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*I have never tried..*

I have never tried..EBAY, but judging from the responses, I just may.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've bought plenty of tools on Ebay with no problems with one exception. After trying to recoup the money I learned that the buyer protection even for my credit card, was void if the seller was in another country (Canada). So, given that, I only buy from the US.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i just purchased a 1200 (1188) jack hammer off of ebay. brand new in box, with a legit seller. no problems there. arrived as expected on time.


----------



## parkerfairfield (Apr 25, 2007)

Buying off of eBay is one of the smartest things anyone can do - assuming they don't rush in and BID on the first item they come across.

And it's especially compelling for items that cost A LOT!

I've purchased items up to $5,000 on eBay and have never been screwed.
It's all about the 'stars' - which you can click on to see a person's history. For example, this guy .... http://myworld.ebay.com/hotdigital/ 

Something to keep in mind for the ebay beginners:
if your local supermarket were selling items on eBay, the MOST amount of stars:

They could ever give you as a buyer would be ONE
You could ever give them as a seller would be ONE
In other words, when you come across a seller with 10,000 stars ... and 99% satisfaction, that is AMAZING. Especially as complaining on the Internet is so easy and non-threatening.

Finally, if you look at an item and see that it's Protected by Paypal up to $xxx ... you can buy in confidence knowing that if you pay with Paypal, and don't get the item, Paypal will reimburse you.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I went into a local Ebay store that sells stuff on Ebay for you.
The guy wouldn't let me buy anything in the store.
He said I had to "bid" on it online.

So what's the friggin dogone sense of a storefront?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> So what's the friggin dogone sense of a storefront?


 You answered your own question...
'I went into a local Ebay store that sells stuff on Ebay for you.'


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Apr 2, 2008)

I've bought and sold better than 100,000.00 worth of stuff on EBAY. The most important thing to do is your homework. Like everyone has said, check the feedback and make sure there's good history. Always buy "New in box" with mfrs. warranty. You can't really loose if you follow these rules.

Don't get caught up in the "Heat of the Auction". Make your mind up as to how much you want to spend and don't spend a penny more. So, if you loose it by a penny, it's ok. You'll get the next one. Never buy from someone who offers you a deal after the auction ends. They are ALL scams. Buy with YOUR credit card through Paypal. AMEX is best. AMEX will back you up where Paypal won't.


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

I have successfully bought doorknobs,phones,pool equipment,pool supplies,tools,clothes,books,misc.hardware (hinges),software,and on and on and on with no problemo. I will not buy from a newbie or less than 98% I bought from some that their feedback was 99% with 20,000 sales. WOW I don't think I'll be buying drywall or 2x12's though. Shipping would prolly be a killer and besides our UPS guy is only 135lbs


----------

